# Dimness after lamp replacement



## pharmacist25 (Mar 2, 2012)

I am new to the board and have a problem I am looking for some help with. Not sure if this in in right place so bear with me.
I have an Epson 8350 Home Theater Projector. It is about 6-7 years old. Just replaced the lamp twice with 2 new lamps and they are both very dim. Picture is fine, but cannot get even near bright enough.
Epson said problem could be in power or circuit board and I need to take to a service center. Can anyone help any with this or point me in the right direction? Thanks


----------

